# Game 53: Thunder @ Heat (4/4 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, April 4, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN2/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

16 game home winning streak will definitely be tested. They picked us apart last week and their bigs had way too many uncontested shots in the paint. The defense has definitely got to be much better here.

Hopefully Wade is able to go. I think he'll play. I think tonight was just them not wanting him to play 2 nights in a row on that bruised knee. 

Downtown Miami will be very busy tomorrow night. This game at 8, at the AAA will be on ESPN2, while a couple miles away, the Marlins and Cardinals will open up the new stadium at 7pm on ESPN.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Must win. They beat us at the AAA last year, can't let it happen again. I dont think we've won on ESPN/ABC since the game in Philly with Fresh Willie gettin' jiggy 'til we made his Sixers look silly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing on Wade yet. Still expect him to play. All the Thunder expect him to play. obviously.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

People should youtube "John Tortorella angry at his team (HBO 24/7 Flyers Rangers)". Catches my emotions perfectly as I sat through us getting our butts kicked in a game I drove three hours for and sat in upper deck seats which cost several hundred dollars, not even counting gas and other expenses. I would have Bobby Knighted our lame team at halftime and would have been breaking things after the game. Our team quit.

We'll probably quit again tonight if the going gets tough. Kevin Durant will pimp slap LeBron early and he'll settle for stupid iso fall aways as Wade sticks out his lips grumpily on the bench. Spo will go with his aphrodisiac lineup of UD/CB and look completely unmoved as Serge Ibaka gives Chris Bosh the Dementor's kiss (does Bosh have any happiness left?) while Kendrick Perkins repeatedly tosses Haslem to the third row.

Barring LeBron willing this team to victory tonight, I expect this to be another humiliation in a death march that sees this whole coaching staff fired and Pat Riley retiring far, far away as some poor SOB has to clean up what should have been an amazing situation.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Latest on Wade


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick
> Spoelstra says Wade is "literally a game-time decision."
> 
> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds
> Spo: "He's doing everything he can to try to play tonight."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Update on Miller


> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds
> Mike Miller having a "more strenuous workout" today, Spo says. Not sure if Battier will be the starter if Wade can't play, either.
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick
> Mike Miller going through a hard "cutting" workout before the game. He's been cleared. Heat wants 3-on-3 drilling first.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No surprise, Wade is gonna play.


> Miami HEAT ‏ @MiamiHEAT Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> [email protected] WILL play in tonight's #HEATgame.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What were they thinking putting the Heat and Marlins game on at the same time. Do they not realize they share most of the same fan base?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The lockout didnt help. Heat tried to get the NBA to reschedule this game, but the league said that it wasnt possible.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ugh it's really gonna sap the life out of me if we lose tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

A win here could pull me back into the fold. But I'm never dropping the anti-Spoo stance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Mario to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great drive by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Wade finished that type of drive on the right side of the rim. That was unusual. Usually he finishes on the left.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ok thats it Turiaf is starting at C for the rest of the season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:turiaf: love this guy. Joel with hands.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> :turiaf: love this guy. Joel with hands.


Anybody else notice that Bosh can't catch anymore? And he isn't rebounding today (once again).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh is so useless. So stupid.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Stupid ****ing turnover WOw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful Chris,, just awful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Durant off to a fast start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: god dayum


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm struggling to think of a worse decision in the history of the Miami Heat than signing Chris Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're blocking us a ton inside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 missed transition baskets...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not watching - are the refs letting a ton go? Or are there really this many blocked shots?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers Bosh brainpower = nil


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Paging :lebron: where art thou


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Im not watching - are the refs letting a ton go? Or are there really this many blocked shots?


They're letting a ton go. Ibaka's block on Wade he was in Wade's lap bodying him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Finally, we score


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ trey


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Hubie said "blocked sharts."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ibaka just landed on top of Cole and rode him into the first row and no foul?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole Slaw sucks.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I HATE COLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

lol Cole is such a scrub. On the other hand, Durant's not playing any games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, Cole.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Needs to change his name to Norris Coal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23-21 after 1

ugly offense so far


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

It's the first I actually hate a member of my team!!!I HATE N.COLE!!!
Lets make a facebook group or something!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MVP showdown right here.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> A win here could pull me back into the fold. But I'm never dropping the anti-Spoo stance.


Barring a Finals run.... I'm basically done with him


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I hated him when he scored 20,I hated him in allstar,I JUST HATE HIM!
Enough troling!Sorry guys!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh had the easiest layup of the game but wanted to look buff and airball a dunk.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Missed dunk? :bosh2:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole needs to be inactivated now!

His biggest contribution to the team is dribbling the shot clock out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh look, its CB/UD.

FML Spo, you are killing me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Bosh misses a J, then gets beaten back down the court by old ass Nazr Mohammed? :nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

And just like that we're down 6 with Bosh+UD. No, I'm out. I'm definitely not back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade at PG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love when they show Zo in the crowd. Always has that intense look on his face.

Another missed layup...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:nonono:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** you Haslem.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Now down 11 with CB+UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1-6 for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great help D by Bosh. Helped Westbrook out by giving him a wide open lane to the basket..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We'd be leading if we didn't miss point blank layups and dunks... idiots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quick 5-0 run after Haslem goes to the bench. I don't make this shit up. It's really this simple and obvious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

3's keeping us in this one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is 1-6 and 3 rebounds. Really?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So many threes.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now thaaaats basketball!!!!!I LOOVE IT!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers being what Bosh is supposed to be. SMH @ you Bosh.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm scared boys. Haslem just checked in and there's 2 minutes left in the half. I feel like he's going to bring Bosh in next for Battier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The Big 3:

Lebron
Wade
Mario

FOH Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron:!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

**** YEAH Go Go Bron Bron Go Go Mv3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: :dwade:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

I am HAPPY!!!I LOVE BASKETBALL!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hell yeah! With the right lineups you guys have a pretty good team!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Mario. Too quick.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

The Heat is feeling it right now. Nice way to end the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!

50-49 at the half

Went down 11, then the flagrant fouls woke everyone in the building up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man, **** Mike "the Voice of the Knicks" Breen and his jabs about the Miami crowd. It's because of idiots like him that people always make dumb comments that Miami has bad sports fans.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They sure like to take pot shots at our crowd dont they? We only have the best record in the league at home. Coincidence I guess.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats it lads! Great quarter.

:lebron:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron's headband is literally two headbands sewn together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ronny's stats dont look great - hows he doin out there?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> LeBron's headband is literally two headbands sewn together.


I'd go the full Jordan if I were LBJ. 

Maybe rep the Harden beard while he's at it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at Bosh's stat line. Unbelievable how often he just disappears.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Cole, Haslem, Battier, 0-7

Bosh 1-6 2 rebs 2 TOs


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Anyone noticed how freakishly fast was Lebron at that fastbreak?He was like Usain Bolt!!!


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Mavros_01 said:


> Anyone noticed how freakishly fast was Lebron at that fastbreak?He was like Usain Bolt!!!


He's crazy fast. It's also fun to watch him hawk down people to block a shot. Watching him and Wade run on the fast break is like a track meet. I don't know why the Clippers have the lob city name over Miami.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Hdlr said:


> He's crazy fast. It's also fun to watch him hawk down people to block a shot. Watching him and Wade run on the fast break is like a track meet. I don't know why the Clippers have the lob city name over Miami.


Paul/Griffin hype is newer and fresher.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Cole, Haslem, Battier, 0-7
> 
> Bosh 1-6 2 rebs 2 TOs


So what you're saying is the inevitable beginning of the 4th quarter lineup of Cole, Haslem, Battier, and Bosh is a bad idea? Spoo disagrees, sir.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam, sad but true.

:spo: is grinding my gears lately. 

Need Lebron to stay in assassin mode. Cant go all passive 'NBA Finals' Bron. Need Manbearpig.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow. Up and down though? Who does that?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Very happy to hear our home crowd FINALLY giving MVP chants to Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Labrawn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What an awful decision by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SWARM


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, loose ball fouls a plenty


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: damn


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, you could call that foul on every inbound possession. Unreal call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Penalty already....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade going spastic now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade. nice finish


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Maybe not :laugh:

Go Dwyane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant quite create any seperation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, a good fastbreak


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh no, a Shattier sighting


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So much swag by Joel.

Bane shits me so bad these days. Almost Bosh like.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! UD+BOSH is now in effect! NOOOOOOO!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The very first play Haslem gives up an offensive rebound to Collison! I don't make this shit up. This is real life. CRAZY PILLS!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:spo: NEED MOAR UD/CB!!!

**** me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD comes in = offensive rebound given up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You are killing me Eric with this shit. KILLING ME.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice putback by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade jacking rubbish now?

Sick stats from Bane tonight also. About what i've come to expect from him.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Durant has 8TO!!!Lebron is killing him!5 points game?It feels like 10+!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spurs win in Boston. 

The Spurs(Pop) are unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole seems to have given way to Terrel?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Harris 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Harris! I'm getting all teary-eyed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrel 333333333!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

80-73 after 3

nice ending to the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Durant buzzer beater. Bah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron passed up the FG% killing halfcourt shot :laugh:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now get ready for Waaaaaaaade!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Riley sign this man to a long-term deal, so I can buy a Terrel Harris jersey.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade sucks a bit tonight


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh+Haslem gonna give up the entire lead :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was struggling backing Durant down..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start.

CB UD strikes again.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

It's sooo cool not wasting freethrows!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6-0 run. 7pt lead down to 1.

FML. This team. Seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A Battier missed 3...must be the 4th quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We suck.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Got home just in time for a couple of Shattiisms.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** this shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, what a rebound and putback by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The last tweet to my phone said we were up 8. What shit.

There you go :dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:battier: 333

Thanks, bud.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane trey!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our D has broken down every possession I've seen. Our O looks worse than their D looks good.

:battier: AGAIN!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 33333 again!

2 4th quarter 3's by Battier


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

Hitting the open shots. That's how you win games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BAAAAANE!!! 33333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Cleveland style offense gets us two buzzer beater threes from Shane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh cant do anything good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:lebron:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is one hell of a game.


----------



## Headliner (Aug 11, 2011)

That was a nice block.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why are we leaving their two best players open behind the perimeter? At least guard _them_.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Basel said:


> This is one hell of a game.


BEST GAME THIS YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> This is one hell of a game.


I'm pissed I missed all but the fourth quarter. Gonna stay up to watch the replay, but on ESPN those are all more commercial than action. So much is edited out its almost not worth watching.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mavros_01 said:


> BEST GAME THIS YEAR!!!!!


We'll see how it ends, but right now, no, not the best game this year. That goes to OKC/Minnesota.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

All it needs to be epic is a couple of OT!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW! this is intense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How did Ibaka miss that?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Great offense...LeIso. Stupid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes, Bosh!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That's why Bosh isn't a center.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, easily could've been an and1. Got lucky there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

19 secs. 3 pt game. Need a stop and solid FT shooting.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

OOOOTTT OOOOTTT OOOOOTTT OOOOOTTT!!!!!Dont want this to end!!!


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

!!!That was stupid!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Durant had a good look.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Durant had a good look.


No he didnt!He airballed!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:dwade:

Could have easily been 2 misses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 big free throws by Wade.

I'm sure I wasnt the only one expecting him to go 1-2 here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mavros_01 said:


> No he didnt!He airballed!!!


You can airball the best look ever. It was wide open and in rhythm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Great game. 17th in a row at home.

Shot under 40% the entire game but still led pretty much throughout

Lebron with back to back big performances. 

Cant forget about Battier's 2 big 3's and Bosh's big J in the 4th.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you HEAT TEAM!!I was entertained!!!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

One of the worst games I can remember seeing Wade play. He couldn't make anything, even layups without defenders near him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I love that the game turned because Perkins missed an easy and1 opportunity and then missed both free throws right after. Hard to find another player I dislike more than Kendrick Perkins.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron is back to his old LeGod self

Wade was frustrating, besides making the late freebies.

Bosh is pretty crappy again, besides the 4th quarter shot he wasnt much of a help.

Some reason I was really happy with Turiaf


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Durant with a career high 9 turnovers.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Is there a streaming for the press conference?I used to find one in MIAMI/NBA index.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NEW SPO-ISM!

"Our Truth"



> Tim Reynolds ‏ @ByTimReynolds Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
> Heat are now 18-120 in regular season games when shooting .373 or worse. Yes, 18 wins.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shows what kind of Heat fan I am that I'm still kind of upset that the handled us so easily in OKC and battled us to the end in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Shows what kind of Heat fan I am that I'm still kind of upset that the handled us so easily in OKC and battled us to the end in Miami.


Yeah, but look at it this way, who hasnt handled us easily on the road since the all star break?


I think Friday is gonna be just as tough against the Grizzlies, maybe even tougher since their bigs are much better offensively.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I love that the game turned because Perkins missed an easy and1 opportunity and then missed both free throws right after. Hard to find another player I dislike more than Kendrick Perkins.


This. I'm also not fond of Westbrook (though compared to Perkins he's the coolest guy ever), and was therefore very happy to see him do his stupid fingerguns after a late 3 in a game I knew he'd lose. **** off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, but look at it this way, who hasnt handled us easily on the road since the all star break?
> 
> 
> I think Friday is gonna be just as tough against the Grizzlies, maybe even tougher since their bigs are much better offensively.


Good point. And yeah, Memphis should be tough. They have a killer front court and great guard play, especially if Conley is back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crotty is saying that at halftime, Zo was saying he didnt know why the Heat hadnt knocked an OKC player on their ass after those two hard fouls on Lebron and Wade. Gotta love Zo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Does anyone get this "fubar.com" banner above the quick reply box? I'll never click it, but its the perfect 3 inches of a woman's body to get me distracted.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jace said:


> Does anyone get this "fubar.com" banner above the quick reply box? I'll never click it, but its the perfect 3 inches of a woman's body to get me distracted.


I would have joined!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Crotty is saying that at halftime, Zo was saying he didnt know why the Heat hadnt knocked an OKC player on their ass after those two hard fouls on Lebron and Wade. Gotta love Zo.


Also looked like Ibaka tried to give Dwyane a little something extracurricular after he jumped on him. If we see them in the Finals...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^That "Let the bodies hit the floor" pic reminds me of big Cat and how bodies would start hitting the floor once he came in  



Jace said:


> Does anyone get this "fubar.com" banner above the quick reply box? I'll never click it, but its the perfect 3 inches of a woman's body to get me distracted.


I use adblock so I dont see any ads here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone watching the ESPN studio crew? I just turned it on but the halftime show just ended. What did they say?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah shit, I wanted to see that but got caught up in Colbert and waiting for The Office.

And yeah, "Bodies" is Jamal's theme song. The first pic is from the video if anyone's confused. Worst song/video ever.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

One hell of a game!!! Quality win!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching the replay of the game on sun sports. They just showed some of the people in the crowd. Both Warren Sapp and Jeremy Shockey were at the game. I wonder if they ran into each other?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Could you imagine if Bosh played halfway competent? Wade gets a little bit of a pass for playing injured, plus he's a much more consistent player.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot to mention something I held back bringing up the possibility of prior to this game: WE WENT UNDEFEATED IN THE ALL-BLACKS!! 6-0. Best part is they selected all of the toughest/"biggest" home games for us to wear them: LAL, Chicago, New York, Orlando, Dallas, and OKC. If only we wore them against ATL and MIL too. We'd be 25-0 at home.  Bring them back next year!

I've given up on Bosh. I just hope Spo doesn't overuse him expecting him to do something when he's playing awful. He does have a knack for hitting big shots at the end of tight games while he's struggling, though, can't forget that. As much as I appreciate it, you also have to appreciate that we wouldn't need those big shots if he had shot better than 3-13 prior to hitting that shot.

Watching the ESPN replay (wish I had SunSports, ESPN cut to the 2-minute warning after the first timeout. ****ing ad-hungry assholes, as if they need to show whatever they're showing at 4am before Mike and Mike. Just make it 3 hours with your ridiculous amount of commercials.) I'm wondering to myself if Norris will ever understand proper shot selection. I understand he's a rookie, but it seems he hasn't learned a lick this season what a good shot is. Frustrating.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Jace said:


> Shows what kind of Heat fan I am that I'm still kind of upset that the handled us so easily in OKC and battled us to the end in Miami.


I'm still breathing fire and crapping bricks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Christ this replay sucks. They start every segment 2 minutes before a timeout so they can take another 7 minute commercial break. Does ESPN really need to cram that many more commercials in? Who wants 3AM ad time anyway?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Smithian said:


> I'm still breathing fire and crapping bricks.


Sounds painful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Christ this replay sucks. They start every segment 2 minutes before a timeout so they can take another 7 minute commercial break. Does ESPN really need to cram that many more commercials in? Who wants 3AM ad time anyway?


Yeah, you're better of just downloading the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just came to that conclusion too. I think I know a site, haven't checked it out in awhile. Just in case can you send a stork to my inbox?

Jesus, just saw Bosh throw a pass at a defenders hip from 3 feet away. Dude. Is. Lost.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF is up with Cole Aldrich? He was supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> WTF is up with Cole Aldrich? He was supposed to be pretty good.


gonna need some more










for that scrub.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

pm sent, Jace

Yeah, just imagine had they hit on that 1st rd pick. Though looking at the picks right after him, the only one worth note is Ed Davis.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel like Patrick Patterson/Larry Sanders could've helped them at backup PF, where it seems they use Durant. Also, Bledsoe would be an upgrade over Maynor I think at backup PG, though I'm not extremely familiar with Maynor's game, and Bledsoe would've been a slight reach. But if Cole is as bad as you all say, a "reach" for a player who's actually better is obviously a better move.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mavros_01 said:


> It's the first I actually hate a member of my team!!!I HATE N.COLE!!!
> Lets make a facebook group or something!


You don't hate the guy who's making more money than Dwyane Wade and playing like he can press start and select 'replay game' whenever he takes the floor?










Bosh is reaching Antoine status. Maybe worse, all things considered.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Speaking of Bosh, was watching the post game interviews and noticed a big ball growing out of Bosh's lip from a hit to the mouth during the game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> You don't hate the guy who's making more money than Dwyane Wade and playing like he can press start and select 'replay game' whenever he takes the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a legit photo?

Ben, this must become a face we can use. MUST.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jace said:


> You don't hate the guy who's making more money than Dwyane Wade and playing like he can press start and select 'replay game' whenever he takes the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L M A O. Epic picture.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Jace said:


> You don't hate the guy who's making more money than Dwyane Wade and playing like he can press start and select 'replay game' whenever he takes the floor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: How can you hate this face?????Bosh is like a little brother cheeseburger helper!!(family guy)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Boshtrich!

Its the face he made after JJax informed him he scored 30 in Toronto. Note: In the 3 games since, Bosh has scored 33 total.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Adam said:


> LeBron's headband is literally two headbands sewn together.


From a thread just posted:



OneBadLT123 said:


> Bro, shave it... That or maybe you should wear a Yankees hat instead


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been saying this for awhile, but I want to make sure people believe me. LeBron got these new headbands from Bibby's provider. A couple months ago people started making jokes about how Carmelo should just wear a beanie because he started wearing them too. Observe:




























So clearly guys don't just wear them to hide hairlines. I'm sure that's at least half of LeBron's motivation, but I guess guys like the extra material for sweat purposes too. The weird thing is before LeBron started wearing these he started wearing normal headbands inside out, which strangely had the same double-banded look. Perhaps he thought he was getting over on the public by making it more of a smooth transition (double-banded, logo-less.) Or maybe guys wear these inside out too because they have some sort of non-NBA logo on them.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I still don't understand why dudes are talking about how another dude looks, Unless you are gay...What's so amazing about someone else balding?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I agree. Its sad.


----------

